
Phone Makers Could Cut Off Drivers. So Why Don’t They? - tuxguy
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/25/technology/phone-makers-could-cut-off-drivers-so-why-dont-they.html
======
onion2k
How would a phone manufacturer tell the difference between a driver and a
passenger?

